

Ask HN: Review my Startup idea - Sync Things Done. - levicampbell

(Sorry about the mispost.) I've been looking at both desktop and web-based software for David Allen's "Getting Things Done", but one thing I haven't been able to find is a service that lets you sync your project and action lists between the web, computer, and smartphones, si I've decided to fill that gap. Does anyone think I'll be able to succeed in this alresady saturated market? Or am I wasting my tmie?<p>As always, thoughts, comments, and suggestions are always appreciated. Thank you.
======
codabrink
If no one else does what you want, create exactly what you want, and release
it. You wont be the only person that has wanted it, I guarantee it. Even to
me, something that syncs my todo list and makes it easy to add to / remove
things from sounds like a great idea.

